# TL494  Vs. SG3525  Vs. SG3524



## armandolopezmx (Ene 14, 2010)

hola que tal. 
pues mi duda es esa, como saber cual circuito seleccionar para el diseño de una fuente conmutada.

y pues de paso si me pueden decir entre ventajas y desventajas (diferencias) de cada uno.

A continuacion coloco una especie de tabla con los pines que no son comunes en los tres integrados. tal vez con esta tabla me puedan explicar mejor, 


*.......................................TL494 .........**SG3524 ...........**SG3525 *
.........................................PIN..............PIN ....................PIN
SYNC ..............................................................................3
OSC OUTPUT........................................ 3........................ 4
DISCHARGE .....................................................................7
SOFT START ....................................................................8
OUTPUT CONTROL.......................................................... 13
SHUTDOWN ...........................................10 .....................10
DEAD TIME CONTROL........ 4 


un detalle, el sg3525 solamente cuenta con un amplificador operacional.



gracias.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 14, 2010)

Yo tengo la misma duda pero lo reducidiria a el TL494 y SG3525. Parece ser que son igual de populares, pero en amplificadores de auto se utiliza mas el TL494, perdon pero es todo lo que e notado.


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 14, 2010)

Ami me gusta mas diseñar co el TL494, es mas versatil que el sg3525 y puedo utilizar los 2 comparadores del 494, uno como sensor de tension y el otro como sensor de corriente.
Todo lo demas que hace el sg3525 lo hace el tl494 pero con la desventaga que trabaja a la mitad de la frecuencia de el sg3525 (400Khz).


----------



## juisro (Dic 7, 2010)

Hola,  Luisgrillo .

Me podes dar una mano ya que trabajas con el integrado TL494 me podes modificar el circuito que te envio para que funcione con el TL494 que lo consigo con mas facilidad que al SG3524 o me podes guiar . 
Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Dic 8, 2010)

Bueno amigo, el TL494 no es muy bueno para manejar mosfet directamente y menos varios en paralelo, e igualmente el SG3524, el TL494 ofrece 250mA mientras que el otro solo da 100mA por transistor.. En el recuadro de la imagen esta un Driver de apagado para los Mosfet, si quieres prueba sin el, pero dudo que el TL494 maneje bien esos Mosfet, de todas maneras le ajuste el tiempo muerto (DT) y Soft start para un arranque suave ...


----------



## XeRo21lp (May 16, 2013)

tengo un circuito similar al que postea JUISRO la encontre en otra pagina y quisiera salir de algunas dudas porque estaba pensando en armar dicha fuente, espero me puedan ayudar si no es mucha molestia gracias 

1º El transformador que debo utilizar en la salida pueden ser los acorazados de laminas al 4% al silicio?? esta pregunta va porque tengo unas chapas de un trafo quemado y queria rebobinarlo.
2º A que voltaje debe estar rebobinado el primario del transformador y cuanta potencia maxima me puede soportar el circuito ?? mi idea era rebobinar el transformador con un primario de 12V y un secundario de 90V llegando a ser 6+6 primario y 45+45 secundario 

El diagrama que tengo lo encontré en la siguiente pagina, como digo son casi similares solo que en esta presentan unos zeners de 33V 

http://electgpl.blogspot.com/2009/03/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply.html

espero me puedan sacar de dudas y gracias


----------



## Jexmer (Nov 8, 2020)

Hola compañero alguien me podría decir si puedo remplazar el tl 494 por el 7500b ya que en alguna fuentes de computadoras varían estos dos integrados


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2020)

Jexmer dijo:


> Hola compañero alguien me podría decir si puedo remplazar el tl 494 por el 7500b ya que en alguna fuentes de computadoras varían estos dos integrados


¿ Que dicen los datasheet´s ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 8, 2020)

Jexmer dijo:


> Hola compañero alguien me podría decir si puedo remplazar el tl 494 por el 7500b ya que en alguna fuentes de computadoras varían estos dos integrados



*Comentario editado por FogoModereirtor* 

Ganiel, gracias por tu intención, pero *¡ No fomentes la pereza ! *


----------

